# Good deal?



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Latly on Kijiji in my area there have been some Ferret nation for sale. 
The two that are left is a Ferret Nation Double 182 Model for 120$, and another double for 100$. Are these good deals? They are both in BRAND NEW condition. Please type back.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a good deal. At least I think so. I saw a critter nation on ebay for $113 and it was only a single. The single ferret nations I saw was $125. Doubles were $196. So I woould have to say GOOD DEAL!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

A great deal, really! On the petco and petsmart's site they run about $250, I do believe. I know no less then $200, and even the single unit is around $160! Go for it, that's an awesome deal...


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Like the others said, awesome deal


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would go for it thats a great deal you may not find again


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

the 120$ one is actually 7 hours away (in S[anish, Ontario). I'm trying to convince my parents to let me get the other one. The problem is that we don't have access to\ or own a car. We have to call them. i'll post if I get it.


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

o that good.. cheapest i can find is on amazon for 175... lucky...... i be gettin it soon


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Unfortionently, someone got it before me. But I was looking at Petsmart and found some other, smaller cages I like. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752703&clickid=cart 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...US&green=CC9D91B1-667F-53E3-BC56-4CAB27C395FE 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4186113 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753629 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767 

(With the last cage, the play-pen, I have an idea with. I have this cage (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4408222), 
If I attach it to the guinea pig cage (I have proven a Long-hair reguar sized hamster cannot squeeze through the bars with), and make a cover(roof) for it, it would make a decent sized cage. I have tons of storage cubes (for the Guinea pigs C&C cage, which is 3ft by 8 ft.), and other things (tiles, wood, laminate, hardwood, bolts, screws, pipes, nuts, nails, clamps, power tools, vinal, hammocks, etc {my dads basement is like a hardware store]) I can make levels, ramps, hammocks, hides etc.) 

I sadly only have 118$ for the cage. I already have all of the food bowls, water bootles, hammocks, toys,etc. becuase of my other pets. I really like the chichilla cage, and I can costumize it even more. As my Dad is\knows how to be a tinsmith,contractor,electrician,millwright,mechanic, builder,architect, and roofer. (He is only liscensed for being a Millwright and Roofer, but my family teach all of the boys many different trades, so if one doesn't work out, they can fall back on another. My Dad volunteers to do many trades for his freinds.) So I have access to many tools and products. I was thinking of useing the tallness of it as an adavantage, and have the two levels in the middle of the cage, with a rope leading across, the ramps can be used to gain access to 10 hammocks (I got bored one-day and my ADHD was acting up, so I had to do something or else I would start going CRAZY.) 

Anyway, which ones will\would work and which won't? I'm planning on eventualy having 3-4 rats, but am only going to start with two boys (We only have girl pets, unfortionitly). Suggestions welcome, and if you have the cages, please post\pm me a picture of it, for ideas.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

1. 4 rats
2. 4 rats
3. too short for adult males, plus I don't like bird cages that aren't squares (difficult to accurately measure space inside)
4. too small, plus with the shape its hard to get an accurate reading on the amount of room In it
5. 4 rats a lot of people here use it
6. I'm not too found of round-ish enclousures for rats. you can get two sets and make a rectangle cage.

How many storage cubes do you have? you can make a decent enclousure with that. a simple 2 grid by 2 grid by 2 grid cage can hold 6 rats. Yes it may be clumsy to carry to the bathtub, but there are other advantages like being able to expand later, Storage grids go on sale during the summer (I think they are on sale right now at walmart, not sure though, at lease on the website). you can get coroplast for around $25 for a 4 feet by 8 feet sheet, but that's here. I would go onto some rabbit and maybe ferret forums though to ask, cause they do use grids to make cages for their animals (I've also seen people do it for mice).
You can also get a large dog crate and modify it.

Amazon right now has a sale on this cage. it can hold 6.5 rats (so depending on your rats size you might get away with 7) it has 1 inch bar spacing though, so you may have to test it out with your rats before deciding to put hardware cloth on it (I have 2 one year olds and one two year old male rats and they can't even get out of 1.5 inch spacing) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CMHWZC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p199_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0A756YRAG0SKKDYNR466&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
If your able to save up more money you might be able to get this cage it can only hold five rats according to the cage calc, but it does look nicer. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CMHWZC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p199_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0A756YRAG0SKKDYNR466&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I once found a double ferret nation for around $75. granite that it came with nothing but a water bottle because the person had used it to hand raise a squrriel, but it was still a good deal, so just keep searching craigslist and ebay.
Hey if your family is trained in many skills, you can make a grotto, you can try to find a deep enough book case or even TV stand to use for it on craigslist.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

I made a huge grotto for my hamster (it was big enough for OVER 14 rats), but that ended in a fiasco.I'm not going to get into it. I have an old dresser though that I can put the hinges off of it, jig-saw a hole through it, and put hardware cloth on... 
My birthday is on August 6th (next Monday), and I'm going to visit my Dad. i might be able to get atleast 50$ more dollars (he bought me a 600$ 32" panasonic LED tv, a 400$ Dell netbook, a Wii, a Nitendo DS lite, a trampoline, a 54" Panasonic #D tv., an ipod touch 4g, a pool, and various other luxories on other Holidays\birthdays), so I might be able to spend more. I'm not getting rats until atleast next January, but I'm trying to have everything ahead of time. i would have gotten some sooner if not for the death of a beloved teacher, my 6-year old beta, Guineay (my thought-she-was-a-monkey-or-any-other-climbing\jumping-animal-guinea-pig)who died to to blood piosoning, my favourite uncle, and more. i had everything, but then I wouldn't have been able to handle them as good as I could due to stress. 

Any other cages are welcome. I also realy cant order online due to high shipping prices. But any places with cheap shipping prices are welcome. i live in Southwestern Ontario.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry about that. oh and happy early birthday.
The Petco rat manor is what I have and it can hold 3 rats (I'm getting a new cage for my 3 guys soon). the dresser idea sounds like a good idea. Oh and I was just using Amazon as an example. the super pet purple ferret cage can be bought at petco and petsmart. its going to be a little bit more expensive, but its worth a try. Super pet has a lot of great cages so you can just go to the pet store and look around at them.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just found out that I'm going to Toronto tomorrow until Tuesday\Monday, so I might be able to pick something up. Any good petstores up there? 
Also that cage costs 130$ down\up here.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I live in Texas so I can't help you with that. $130 bucks, well, that might be a good deal if your talking about the super pet cage.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well if you're really handy theres plenty of cage building materials at home depot. If your not, there are likely lots of big old aquariums and cages in the trash or on craigs list around me and likely near you. A couple of years ago, I found a foot tall by foot deep custom six foot long fish tank sitting on the curb... that would have housed several rats. My parrot lives in a huge parakeet display cage I got out of a store that went out of business, I think I paid 5 bucks for it. Just remember rats can and do chew through wood.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal! I would buy in an instant


----------

